# Double hole bung



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 17, 2010)

Has anyone seen a 2 holed bung? I have been looking online and i can't find any sold separately.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 17, 2010)

What size and what do you need it for?


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 17, 2010)

#6 - i have a vacuum pump that i was going to use to rack my wine from carboy to carboy - and i was going to make a 1 gallon glass jug into a reservoir to catch wine from going into the vacuum.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jun 17, 2010)

You can go this way






found here: http://www.midwestsupplies.com/carboy-cap-3-5-and-6-gallon-carboys.html


----------



## Woodbee (Jun 17, 2010)

Thats zaxtly what I use with my pump. Both for racking and degassing.
Brad


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 17, 2010)

I use a combination of that cap and this (Look clear down at the bottom of the page). That site will also clearly explain what you need and how to do it. A little pricey though.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 17, 2010)

This is what Runningwolf is talking about.
http://valleyvintner.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=WE-10-2250&Category_Code=BAR

What is way cheaper is just getting a solid bung, freezing it and drilling the holes yourself while it is frozen.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 17, 2010)

Wade E said:


> This is what Runningwolf is talking about.
> http://valleyvintner.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=WE-10-2250&Category_Code=BAR
> 
> What is way cheaper is just getting a solid bung, freezing it and drilling the holes yourself while it is frozen.




Yeah - i was kinda thinking that


----------



## Dugger (Jun 17, 2010)

There are two holed bungs available - I have a couple, size 6.5 or 7, I believe, and cost about 2 bucks. They are black in color - sorry, don't have a picture.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 17, 2010)

Dugger said:


> There are two holed bungs available - I have a couple, size 6.5 or 7, I believe, and cost about 2 bucks. They are black in color - sorry, don't have a picture.




Yeah - the are lab bungs:

http://www.widgetco.com/hardware/rubber-stoppers?search=rubber+stoppers+2+hole&gclid=CIGihqHsp6ICFVD75wodtg3xQA

I think those will work - but i have an extra solid bung - think i will just freeze it and drill 2 holes 


WOW, I can't believe it. I just bookmarked this place to check out again later and did not see these. They are quiet cheap there. I was looking for personalized corks for another post when i came across this place. Thanks for sharing and for sure i will be looking into this some more when I have time.


----------



## Lurker (Jun 21, 2010)

What is way cheaper is just getting a solid bung, freezing it and drilling the holes yourself while it is frozen.[/QUOTE]

This can be done but it is easier said. I tried freezing overnite, but that was a waste of time. The rubber would not freeze. I finally drilled 2 1/16" holes then a 1/4" drill and then I used my dremel to grind it out to the correct size. I tried doing it in a vise but the vise distorted it too much. I held it in my hand to do the whole job for 2 corks. Wow.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 21, 2010)

Lon took the bung right out of my mouth.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 21, 2010)

Ive made 2 with the freezing method, use a brad point drill bit though.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 5, 2013)

For those who might be interested I use a custom drilled 2 hole - 6.5 tapered gum stopper. It works really well with the 3/8 racking tube and a ¼ hole for vacuum control. 
This stopper can also be used for an airlock to fit the 3/8 id and a thermometer to to fit in the ¼ ‘’ hole to check your temp at any time - fits 1, 3, 5, 6, 6.5, 7 gallon carboys (most common).
Price is $8.00 includes shipping
I also make all sorts of custom size bungs for barrels as well ! 
email me for additional info or purchasing - [email protected]


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey Jon! I've got them!!!


----------

